# Are you in here???????



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Today's postal run.

Are you in here, you could be, oh and you....you are for sure. Yes you too but you knew that already.

Yup that's yours on the bottom there, freakin' heavy too.

Oh and yours was too long so I had to split it into two packages.

Oh and you two, I am sorry yours where late getting out but I am sure you will understand.

I haven't got to you yet but I will.

As for you well I think you will like whats in there.

Oh and you..................aaaaah forget it


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Someone pm me SF's addy- I'm tired of watching him send all this stuff out and not get hammered back. :hn


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

weak_link said:


> Someone pm me SF's addy- I'm tired of watching him send all this stuff out and not get hammered back. :hn


You're not allowed to send him things, send it to another deserving gorilla he'd say.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

oh dear god......RUN


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

And that's why I don't give my address out. Well, that and no one cares.:chk


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm probably in there, but that is just a trade on which we both agreed no extras


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

weak_link said:


> Someone pm me SF's addy- I'm tired of watching him send all this stuff out and not get hammered back. :hn


in accordance with shawns wishes His address is not to be given out, he is doing this to spread the love of the jungle and does not wish to be hit back. All he wants is the recipiants to enjoy their gifts


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

[OT] Loki said:


> in accordance with shawns wishes His address is not to be given out, he is doing this to spread the love of the jungle and does not wish to be hit back. All he wants is the recipiants to enjoy their gifts


Thanks Kev, couldn't have said it better myself. Very much appreciated.


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

WOW,the post office must love you Shawn! Go get em!:tu


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

From the looks of that bottom page, SF has started mailing PEOPLE! Good job, SF.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

SilverFox said:


> Thanks Kev, couldn't have said it better myself. Very much appreciated.


Well that's no fun. :BS

:ss


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

oh my goodness...those hints are too complicated to see who gets em except like 1


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

SilverFox said:


> Thanks Kev, couldn't have said it better myself. Very much appreciated.


:r Don't make me force you to get another coolerdor:r


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

I hope I'm one of the packages on the left.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm not in there.....I'm here:chk:chk


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> :r Don't make me force you to get another coolerdor:r


Listen you crusty old Bastige, you stay out of this


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

SilverFox said:


> Listen you crusty old Bastige, you stay out of this


:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

That's right. Addy on the way.



weak_link said:


> Well that's no fun. :BS
> 
> :ss


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Dave...HIT HIM!!!!!!





oh and for those needing the address.............





I might know where he lives........


I know his wishes but there is this lil thing called Karma...........LOL:bn




Shawn


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

ir13 said:


> PM me for Foxes Address :tg


Fox and I worked it out on the sidelines. I still think he's a nutter though. 
:cb


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Anyone who thinks The Fox needs bombed......



And there are quite a few.....Shawn's wishes are not to bomb him. My post was all in fun and I have much respect for him and all he does around here.



Enjoy who ever is about to be buried by him!!




Shawn


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I sensed you were coming unglued. It's happened to me, too. All you can do is keep printing out postage till you play yourself out. At 10 or 11 bombs a clip, you should be good in another month or so. :r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

That is truly amazing.....SilverFox you are out of control!!!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Shawn has gone postal!!!! Go ge'em pal!!!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

ir13 said:


> I hope I'm one of the packages on the left.


Joey on the left Shawn on the right


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Joey on the left Shawn on the right


:r:r!!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Joey on the left Shawn on the right


:r:r

All I know is I'm not in that pile. I got my @ss handed to me last week by Mr. Fox.

That is truly impressive. The Legend at his best.


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Those kind of images are clearly the sign of a Jungle Elder.... Go get em Fox,
ps.. in town yesterday was a boat, approx 24 foot deep v hull... with Silver Fox on the transom.. wasnt you was it?


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Biglizard1 said:


> Those kind of images are clearly the sign of a Jungle Elder.... Go get em Fox,
> ps..* in town yesterday was a boat, approx 24 foot deep v hull... with Silver Fox on the transom.. wasnt you was it?*


Nope but if and when I get a boat it sure will be except all one word SilverFox

:ss


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

ok so shawns got the herf ark going.....


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> I'm not in there.....I'm here:chk:chk


WOW! I'm speechless. That was very generous of you, sir.


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Why is everyone acting so scared ?









I am not.


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Holy Guacamole! It is a nuclear launch with multiple warheads. Head for your bomb shelters.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> All I know is I'm not in that pile. I got my @ss handed to me last week by Mr. Fox.


Are you sure you're not in the pile? The legend is crazy enough to hit you multiple times.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Just in case, I have prepared by closing my box and now everything is RETURN TO SENDER. 

:ss :ss :ss


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

*OMG!!* Shawn must of been drunk off *Six Grapes* when he put this one together. :r :r :r Go getem bud. :ss


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

ir13 said:


> I hope I'm one of the packages on the left.


:dr

Don't want to be any of those packages (especially not that one at the bottom). Lucky for me... Nobody except a few select people have my addy!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Luckily I'm not there either :r


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

OMG! That bottom one is a beast! There could be a kid in that one. Anybody order a Canadian kid??


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

There's a reason why he's called "The Legend"


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

He's crazy!!!! :rI think I created a monster:chk


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> He's crazy!!!! *I think I created a monster*:r:chk


All you folks that want to bomb me just remember the source, I learned from the Old Sailor himself so if anyone should be bombed................well you get the picture.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

SilverFox said:


> All you folks that want to bomb me just remember the source, I learned from the Old Sailor himself so if anyone should be bombed................well you get the picture.


keep flapping your gums and I will add you to the list


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Holy toledo!! Look Out!!!!


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

hahaha:chk


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I was.....:hn

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=166901


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I was.....:hn
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=166901


Me 2 :hn:hn

Will post when i get home from work.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I was.....:hn
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=166901





ir13 said:


> Me 2 :hn:hn
> 
> Will post when i get home from work.


haha!!! SUCKERS!!! :bn


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> haha!!! SUCKERS!!! :bn


You address isnt hard to get Bao, Watch out....

:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

ir13 said:


> Me 2 :hn:hn
> 
> Will post when i get home from work.


hahah good to see that Joey gets smacked too


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r:r:chk:r:r


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

ir13 said:


> You address isnt hard to get Bao, Watch out....
> 
> :mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


Careful bro...the Mass Mafia Members don't take kindly to threats! :gn


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> Careful bro...the Mass Mafia Members don't take kindly to threats! :gn















































Im not scared, Vin is young ape's b1tch. And that leaves no one else to worry about.
:ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ir13 said:


> Im not scared, Vin is young ape's b1tch. And that leaves no one else to worry about.
> :ss


blah blah blah


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

ir13 said:


> Im not scared, Vin is young ape's b1tch. And that leaves no one else to worry about.
> :ss


:tpd::tpd:

Vin seems to be the man w/ the guns...and now that he's chasing young ape shaped shadows...:chk:chk


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

BigVito said:


> blah blah blah


:r,

Be quiet vito. We already agreed for me not to bomb you.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ir13 said:


> :r,
> 
> Be quiet vito. We already agreed for me not to bomb you.


:r I will go back to the dungeon


----------

